# Max wattage one GTI/GOLF H7 bulbs



## ChicagoGTIMKiv (Jan 30, 2004)

I got these H7 that put out 100Watts.. stock is 55 watts... am I a risk?
ie melting a wire or peeling on a Joey mod?? 
Just wondering...


----------



## notatuner (Aug 7, 2003)

AFAIK, anytime you exceed the recommended (read: factory) wattage on a set of bulbs, you run the risk of melting wiring or housings. I'd stick with standard wattage in your real headlights, and get 100W driving lights if you really need extra.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Max wattage one GTI/GOLF H7 bulbs (ChicagoGTIMKiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGTIMKiv* »_I got these H7 that put out 100Watts.. stock is 55 watts... am I a risk?
ie melting a wire or peeling on a Joey mod?? 
Just wondering...

what do you mean they "put out 100watts"?? this isnt some PIAA type label on the box is it? buy some legit high watt bulbs, like the Philips Rallye's. you can get them at http://www.powerbulbs.com i think they make an 80 or 85watt H7. dont buy the cheap korean bulbs. i had some korean 85watt H3's that put out less light than my stock 55 watts


----------



## SUPERPIMPTURBO (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Max wattage one GTI/GOLF H7 bulbs (vr6ofpain)*

korean pride


----------



## vwracer00 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Max wattage one GTI/GOLF H7 bulbs (ChicagoGTIMKiv)*

I has 100 watt bulbs in my stock MK4 headlights for a year and I had no problems. And they were bright as hell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe to be a bit safer you can add a 12 volt relay in the wiring harness for the lights so it won't cook your wires.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Max wattage one GTI/GOLF H7 bulbs (vwracer00)*

Several companies sell bulbs that claim to generate "100 watt light" even though they are stock wattage. PIAA and Nokya seem to be two. These are probably safe to run on stock wiring. But they're also probably a waste of money. IMO, any such claims are just meant to be deceptive - wattage is not a measure of light output.


----------



## ChicagoGTIMKiv (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Max wattage one GTI/GOLF H7 bulbs (vwracer00)*

well doesn't matter now... shhhh burnt out in 3 days...


----------

